# baby pics



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 9, 2011)

I was organizing pictures today and I thought I would show some pics of our babies.

Lilly, our first little girl





Woody, Misty's first born




Jessie, our little girl who goes to her new home on the 24th




Buzz, our little man who goes to his new home the same day as Jessie




Our mommas:
Rosebud




Misty the mischevious


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 9, 2011)

Those are some verrrry cute kids.  Probably a good thing you're not near me....


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 9, 2011)

I love the one with white dots! I wish to have one like that!
 All of your goats are nice!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful goats and great camera work, too!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, beautiful goats and great picture taking!!

Thanks for posting the photosd!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks.  Woody was my favorite so far too.  Misty snuck him in on me in about 20 minutes.  When I came outside and saw him on the ground all cleaned up I knew I was finally keeping one of my babies.  Then I noticed.....oh no, boy parts.   He made me consider keeping a buck, but I knew I did not want to use him to breed with my girls since they are mother & daughter.  we have only had goats for 3 years now.  I don't know how we ever lived without them.  I don't think there is anything cuter than a baby goat!


----------



## poorboys (Jun 9, 2011)

the buck to these kids must be pretty colorfull, very cute indeed!!! great pics


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 9, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jun 9, 2011)

Their colors are fantastic! What color was the buck you used?


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 9, 2011)

They are all so beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 9, 2011)

You have some beautiful goats! So well cared for lovely babies too....


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 9, 2011)

The buck we used for Woody (the brown spotted one) is mostly white with some darker brown near his head and on his legs.  The buck we used for the others (including Misty, Woody's mom) is mostly dark brown with a little spotting on one of his rear legs and frosted ears.  The bucks don't belong to me but I do have pictures of them.  If I can find them I'll post them.


----------



## RPC (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow those are some really nice kids congrats.


----------



## peachick (Jun 10, 2011)

great photos!
I love the climbing the tree shot...  I have a few of those too


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 10, 2011)

Are they PB Nubians?  (The kids, not the does...)


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 10, 2011)

The father of Woody is 1/8 boer.  The others are not registered but they are pb nubian.


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 10, 2011)

Is it just me or do you guys also like the big ears?  My dream breed is a nigerian with nubian ears


----------



## elevan (Jun 10, 2011)

Matthew3590 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or do you guys also like the big ears?  My dream breed is a nigerian with nubian ears


get you some mini-nubs


----------



## elevan (Jun 10, 2011)

Rosebud looks like a model walking the catwalk in her pic!


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Matthew3590 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about that but  I don't know if big ears is dominate or recessive trait but I am assuming dominate


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 10, 2011)

I adore my big floppy eared girls... Just wish  they'd not be so talkitive some times


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 10, 2011)

I love the ears too.  I also love their roman nose.  Rosebud is very talkative but misty is very quiet.  She just lets out little low quiet bleats.  She is our troublemaker though.  She gets into everything.  She constantly gets stuck in the fence, chews the back doorknob when we let them out in the back yard with us.  She is constant entertainment.  I would not have it any other way.


----------



## elevan (Jun 10, 2011)

Matthew3590 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be wrong but I'm thinking that in first generation mini-nubs you get longer "airplane" type ears...and they droop more with each generation after.


----------

